# Volumen en TDA8571J



## enecumene (Jun 24, 2007)

Hola compañeros del foro, tengo una duda con el amplificador Phillips TDA8571J, quisiera ponerle un potenciometro para controlar el volumen, aguno sabe donde colocarlo? este es el pcb que uso, sacado de la web de nano:


----------



## enecumene (Jun 25, 2007)

aqui esta el circuito


----------



## Maritto (Jun 25, 2007)

solucion! espero tu respuesta!!!


----------



## enecumene (Jun 25, 2007)

gracias Maritto mañana ire a comprar los materiales que me faltan, el integrado me costo al equivalente en dolares USD10.00 aqui en la Republica Dominicana, bien barato. de nuevo gracias luegp te comento como me fue. chao


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Jul 6, 2007)

disculpa queria hacerte una consulta


tu que armaste el amplificador con el tda8571j

por casualidad lo probaste si esque funcionaba en modo puente

para que te quedaran 2 canales de 80w

mi duda es esa y desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos.........


----------



## enecumene (Jul 6, 2007)

TEO_RAZA lamentablemente el sistema no es puenteable. Ademas tira 25 Watts RMS. saludos


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Jul 6, 2007)

hola amigo enecumene

disculpa pero entonces este integrado no entrega los 40 wats por canal como dise la hoja de datos.....

entrega solo 25w


----------



## enecumene (Jul 6, 2007)

TEO_RAZA, el integrado entrega los 40 Watts pero no RMS y ocasiona mucha distorsion, pero en RMS tira 25 watts y distorsiona poco , pero aun asi se escucha bastante fuerte.


----------



## dave (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola, yo soy otro que ha montado el amplificador con el tda8571j. En principio era para conectar un acer n35 al coche y dejarlo con su alimentación al mechero.
Para mi se oye perfecto conectadolo si la alimentación, el problema me viene al conectarsela con el amplificador tambien conectado, los atavoces empiezan a petardear y hacer cosas raras y seguido me funde el fusible de 5A. ¿Conoceis algun tipo de limitador o filtro para que no me pase esto?

No se si estoy en lo cierto pero creo que es por que al alimentar el pda con la bateria, el amperaje es bajo, lo suficiente para que funcione el pda, pero al alimentarlo el pda funcionara directamente con la alimentacion no limitando el amperaje.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jul 25, 2007)

Maritto creo que el esquema que publicaste con la conexion del potenciometro para el control de volumen esta mal, ya que con esa configuracion mandarias toda la señal del pre a tierra o fuente sonora a tierra cuando tubieras el pote en minimo volumen
el potenciometro de entrada se conecta asi


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jul 25, 2007)

Yo tambien me equivoque ahora si


----------



## Maritto (Jul 25, 2007)

Sipi, tiene razon amigo chileno, creo que la conexión era así nomas!
Perdón por la confusión y gracias po la corrección!


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jul 25, 2007)

Para eso estamos en este foro . para ayudarnos  siiiiiii


----------



## pablo_4 (Feb 28, 2009)

No el integrado ya esta trabajando en puente.

suerte con el amplificador.

saludos.


----------



## alvaro_fa (Abr 30, 2009)

Con la solución del potenciómetro se soluciona la entrada de un canal, por ejemplo left, y como haríamos con el right ya que el sonido normalmente es estéreo. Tendría que colocar un potenciómetro para cada lado?

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 30, 2009)

alvaro_fa dijo:
			
		

> Con la solución del potenciómetro se soluciona la entrada de un canal, por ejemplo left, y como haríamos con el right ya que el sonido normalmente es estéreo. Tendría que colocar un potenciómetro para cada lado?
> 
> Saludos.



Un potenciómetro estéreo sería tu solución en ese caso.

Saludos


----------



## joelexel (Ene 6, 2010)

yo lo arme y hace poco se me destrullo por accidente con una pelta de futbol solucione este problema colocando 2 potenciometros estereos de 10k asi sumo las 4 entradas

ya les voy a subir unas fotos lo arme dentro del chasis de una fuente de alimentacion de PC


----------



## hectorlth (Ene 19, 2010)

buen día soy ing en electronica y comunicaciones y la verdad se me hace muy buen ampli en lo personal lo voy a hacer y luego les cuento saludos ya que dr la primera vez que entró a un foro que estén bien


----------



## Marcegarciasr (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola  yo ya tengo todo Hoy lo armo y vemos que tal.. yo lo quiero poner en la bici con unos buenos parlantes..veremos q tal suena y queda


----------



## BaDxFirE (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, yo lo tengo armado al amplificador, suena realmente muy bien luego de un par de modificacione que le hice a las entradas de audio (todo respecto a la calidad del sonido a mi gusto)... pero lo que quiero preguntar es si alguien lo monto en una pc, ya que al conectarlo a la fuente y las entradas conetadas a mi telefono celular suena perfecto y me encanta casi hasta el maximo volumen sin distorcion  , pero al conectarlo a la salida de audio de la pc este genera un pulso, un mal filtrado y los parlantes "golpean" sin siquiera poner musica (para que se den una ide jejeje),cosa que se elimina al ponerle una fuente externa, pero la otra fuente que tengo no se bien que tiene pero a muy bajo volumen hace que los parlantes distorcionen horrible o saturen el sonido  ... por ende necesito si alguien me puede ayudar a filtrar la fuente de mi pc en la entrada del AMP, aunque lo curioso es que esa interferencia ocurre cuando conecto la entrada del amplificador a la salida de audio de la pc, pero con el cel no sucede a pesar de no cambiar de fuente... 

ya intente poniendo distintos capacitores filtrando la entrada "+VCC" del AMP... pero no cambia...

el unico cambio que hubo fue cuando conecte otro amp de unos parlantes de pc a la fuente de la misma, luego conecte los parlantes a la pc y a este el amp (tda8571j)... osea, lo use de pre al amp de los parlantes, pero este genera el mismo ruido, a menos que regule su volumen a casi un 30% y alli se elimina, pero lo que sucede es que este "pre" arruina el sonido, suena muy plano, sin graves ni agudos... y aparecio otro sonido, uno muy agudo que hace "piii" constantemente...


----------

